
Science doesn’t explain tech’s diversity problem – history does - panic
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/16/16153740/tech-diversity-problem-science-history-explainer-inequality
======
Boothroid
And yet for some reason we don't see articles asking why the more dangerous
and less glamorous careers don't have more women in them. Almost like the aim
is not equality, but special treatment for women.

